

Body Politics: Women, Weight and Getting a Life  - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2014/06/body-politics-women-weight-and-getting.html

======
Mz
Premise: Maybe there is another way to look at the American expectation of
thinness for women.

